# Javascript Komma statt Punkt in Eingabe



## knaecketoast (12. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute, 

habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein Javascript für meine Homepage erstellt. 
In das Script muss man 2 Zahlen eingeben und erhält dann in einem 3. Feld das Ergebnis.

Das Problem ist, dass das Script in den beiden Eingabefeldern kein Komma akzeptiert. 
Es funktioniert lediglich der "." 

Wie bekomme ich hin, dass das Script das Komma annimmt?



```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function multipliziere()
{
var erstezahl, zweitezahl, ergebnis;
erstezahl=window.document.forms[0].elements[0].value;
zweitezahl=window.document.forms[0].elements[1].value;
ergebnis=erstezahl/(zweitezahl*5);
window.document.forms[0].elements[2].value=ergebnis.toFixed(2);
}
// -->
</script>
```

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Sascha


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (12. Januar 2013)

Huhu, etwas stumpf aber evtl. so:

erstezahl=window.document.forms[0].elements[0].value.replace(",",".");


----------



## knaecketoast (12. Januar 2013)

Hey danke, hat wunderbar geklappt


----------

